# Twice As Many Pot Tourists Filling Colorado Emergency Rooms



## WhatInThe (Mar 4, 2016)

Since pot legalized in Colorado visits to emergency rooms by pot tourists or out of state residents has doubled. Partially blamed on stronger pot sold in Colorado.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/co...-a-hot-spot-for-marijuana-tourists-2016-02-24

Hmmm, nah pot's harmless, it's not a gateway drug, you can't get addicted etc. The only thing getting high here are the medical bills.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 4, 2016)

How many   Tourists end up in Colorado emergency rooms re alcohol related Problems? Pot, booze, moderation is the key. Then there are prescription drugs. Any drug can make you ill if not taken responsibly. I have been toking for over forty years.


raised a family, cared for my dying mother. I have a stressful career. Cigarettes were my only addiction, gave them up six years ago. BC Bud is strong pot. I am as responsible around pot as booze.


----------



## jnos (Mar 4, 2016)

Sounds like the Maureen Dowd (journalist) story when she went to Colorado, ate too much of a pot cookie and freaked out.

http://www.thecannabist.co/2014/09/21/maureen-dowd-willie-nelson-marijuana/20005/

This link is a story of her discussing it with Willie Nelson on his bus.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 4, 2016)

I've never been a pot smoker. I just don't care for it. I do however have one kid that is a regular pot smoker. If you asked me if I preferred her to be a regular boozer or a regular pot smoker I'd definitely choose pot smoker. I do think that perhaps pot can relieve some people who are terribly anxiety ridden ..give them some peace. I mean to a point.. now if you do nothing but smoke pot all the live long day every day...not good, but anything can be bad. Food can be bad. If you eat cheesecake all day long...not good.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 4, 2016)

Jnos, I have seen that story before. Lolol.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 4, 2016)

I remember calling my youngest who is going to college in Louisiana one weekend and she had a couple people over. I heard the coughing so I told her " You need to make your boyfriend some nice chicken soup." Then I heard her amused voice tell her boyfriend " My mother thinks I should make you some chicken soup." Then I heard the stifled giggles...duh I'm mom ready with the chicken soup


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2016)

They did make a big mistake with the edibles in the beginning.  They weren't properly labeled and people were eating a whole cookie that was the equivalent to 5 doses maybe.  Now they've wised up and cracked down, they have exact per serving amounts and stricter regulations.  Of course being in a high altitude doesn't help matters either to those who over indulged.  Even those who drink beer are warned not to indulge until they are used to the altitude, as they can suffer dizziness, etc.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 4, 2016)

_Market Watch_ - THE premiere source for all your marijuana news ... 

I wonder if the number of non-resident skier emergency room visits have increased, too, since Colorado became a tourist mecca. 

These attacks on marijuana are so thinly veiled - note the stats come only from ONE academic hospital. 

And note the cases - anxiety, bad tummy, etc. - try comparing those to the booze-related accidents.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 4, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> _Market Watch_ - THE premiere source for all your marijuana news ...
> 
> I wonder if the number of non-resident skier emergency room visits have increased, too, since Colorado became a tourist mecca.
> 
> ...



The study was a statistical analysis from data from the Colorado Department of Public health which made It to the New England Journal of Medicine. CNN and the Denver Post reported on the study/story as well.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/24/health/colorado-pot-er-visits/index.html

http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_2...colorado-tourists-emergency-rooms-than-locals

As noted by people here I think one of the big factors is altitude, pre existing conditions and alcohol(if someone is willing to travel for a chemical high to me there's a good chance they're going to have a high already). Throw in things like the stronger pot and edibles which were mentioned it is a combination for disaster. I don't think pot is like alcohol, yes a drunk person can suffer some serious consequences but my guess is pot could sneak up on someone faster and harder. Just because it's legal doesn't make it safe.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 5, 2016)

From the _Denver Post_ (the first apparent source of the story):



> The study can't  positively peg marijuana use as the cause of the visit, said Andrew  Monte, assistant professor of emergency medicine and toxicology at the  CU School of Medicine.



So once again what we have is supposition and extrapolation, not hard facts and proper research. 

Actually the study was a statistical slap-and-tickle from the University Hospital, who relayed the stats to the DPH. At least, that's my understanding of it.

Yes, pot tourists are often going to be jerks and over-smoke - I agree with that. But studies like this disgrace the originating bodies as well as cast another dark shadow on marijuana. People latch onto the headlines and never read the article itself.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2016)

After considerable experience dealing with people suffering from various forms of substance abuse, I have found pot to have far less deleterious affects on a person's mind or body, and at worst a negligible risk of any dependence, when compared with 

any of the proven addictive substances, legal or otherwise. This includes everything from alcohol, prescription drugs, to dangerous hard drugs, and tobacco.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 5, 2016)

The "legalization" of marijuana needs to move forward on a national level.  Half of its "attraction" is probably due to its being illegal, and serves as an incentive to those who feel "adventurous".  People are going to use this stuff, no matter what kinds of laws are on the books....so we might as well learn from the lessons of Prohibition.  Banning Booze made the Mafia rich, and banning MJ is doing the same for the Drug Cartels.  

Having little control, or regulation, of this substance is allowing for all sorts of "mixtures" to hit the market....some of which are quite potent, and even toxic.  These hopped up variations are probably responsible for most of the adverse reactions that some people are experiencing.  

Common sense regulation and restrictions are the only logical way to approach the use of this, or any, "substance".


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 5, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> From the _Denver Post_ (the first apparent source of the story):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But they still called the statistical spike in out of stater trips to hospitals 'surprising'. Again though, it's just a statistical analysis. Perhaps they need to study drug test results on treated patients to see if the pot complaints match the pot content in their system.

They did mention that the patients initial complaint included pot use or a pot use related problems. Now that could be the patient self diagnosing. The most common pot related complaint from that study was gastrointestinal so edible seems to be a fairly big issue. Also noted was that a non regular pot user on an actual 'normal' vacation to Colorado might have just tried pot thinking it would be casual use. Throw in altitude and stronger pot that could be a factor as well.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 5, 2016)

jnos said:


> Sounds like the Maureen Dowd (journalist) story when she went to Colorado, ate too much of a pot cookie and freaked out.
> 
> http://www.thecannabist.co/2014/09/21/maureen-dowd-willie-nelson-marijuana/20005/
> 
> This link is a story of her discussing it with Willie Nelson on his bus.



Not much into pot, did get a contact high with my brother, damn that felt good!  My two daughters were into the bar & blues thing while living in Austin, TX years ago, both smoked it all the time.  Never had any problems until moving to Oregon.  The oldest, wiser daughter made brownies for her & her friends.  Youngest daughter came over, wanted to try one.  The sage warned her that ingesting is different that smoking one.  Slower to get into her system.  Youngest, too impatient ate a second 30 minutes later, ended up at the ER. rambling, paranoid & wiser.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 5, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> After considerable experience dealing with people suffering from various forms of substance abuse, I have found pot to have far less deleterious affects on a person's mind or body, and at worst a negligible risk of any dependence, when compared with
> 
> any of the proven addictive substances, legal or otherwise. This includes everything from alcohol, prescription drugs, to dangerous hard drugs, and tobacco.



It might be one of the less dangerous substances out there per say but like other stuff it affects the person. I know hard charging short tempered drinkers who started using pot regularly and it did not mellow them out. They became even more emotional and their drinking did not subside. That's not to say there are other problems but when one's thinking is impaired they won't mature or develop the ability to deal with anything unintoxicated.


----------



## Ina (Mar 5, 2016)

Don you are right. In Prohibition alcohol wasn't called 'bathtub gin' for no reason.  With no regulations people were making concoctions out of whatever was the cheapest and easiest way to produce the drink. Many people died from alcohol poisoning, went blind, and ended up with physical disabilities. Not even speaking of the addiction, and the pain it caused in many homes.

My doctor started me om MJ 46 years ago, and I was able to stop taking anti-depressants, and the drugs they kept trying to put me on because I was so hyperactive.  Now those were "drugs".  Smoking helps me keep me balanced, and most people that have smoked for long periods of time don't get "high" like those that are social smokers.  That part was gone within the first three years of my smoking. Quiting cigarettes, (that are legal), was the worst addiction I ever had, and I quit those bank in '85.


----------



## Debby (Mar 5, 2016)

How did you manage to find a doctor that would suggest pot Ina?  Forty six years ago was almost still the era of 'Reefer Madness' myths.  Was your doctor a time traveller who came back just to help you?


----------



## Ina (Mar 5, 2016)

No, he was actually in his late fifties, and had been my doctor for several year. I had a heart murmur, was hyperactive, and I had been dealing with the pain of breaking my back at nine.  At 18, my doctor deemed me an adult, (although I already had two children), and of legal age for a female.  

I didn't ask where the smoke came from, but he provide it for me for more than two years.  It has saved me from the yoyoing of the drugs in the '70's and forward.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 5, 2016)

Well, according to that article, the amount of visits attributable to MJ have gone up to 168 per 10,000 visits -- not exactly an epidemic.  I wonder how those numbers compare to the visits attributable to alcohol use.  Also, I note that most of the MJ visits are GI distress, etc., whereas, here at least, most alcohol related visits are serious injuries and/or death from alcohol fueled violent confrontations, car crashes and so on. 

Alcohol is a much more dangerous drug than MJ ever was or will be, and alcohol ruins more lives than MJ ever did or will .. despite what the "reefer madness" nuts think.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2016)

From the Denver Post article linked above, showing this study, like many "studies" on various topics is obviously biased and agenda driven:



> The study, which appears in the New England Journal of Medicine on Feb. 25, found that the number of marijuana-related emergency room visits to the University of Colorado Hospital doubled among those from out-of-state from 2013 to 2014, while remaining steady for residents.
> 
> The study can't positively peg marijuana use as the cause of the visit, said Andrew Monte, assistant professor of emergency medicine and toxicology at the CU School of Medicine.
> 
> "Realistically, these visits could have marijuana mentioned at one point if they came and had a heart attack and said they did smoke a week ago, that would be reflected," Monte said.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 5, 2016)

I will say as one of the links mentioned statistics like this in combination with driving while intoxicated statistics shows that otc pot might need more regulation as to content/strength or even availability.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 5, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> I will say as one of the links mentioned statistics like this in combination with driving while intoxicated statistics shows that otc pot might need more regulation as to content/strength or even availability.



What we don't need is more government regulation of everything we do.  How about, instead of that, people take responsibility and watch what they are doing??  What an idea!  

Tourists ending up in the hospital with tummy upsets because of MJ isn't exactly a calamity or reason for hysteria.  As SB says above, the MJ use would be noted no matter what the reason for admission.  And before it was legal to use, most people wouldn't have mentioned using it -- now they do, because it's legal to use.  I don't see why this story even made the news at all -- it's just to inflame people's unreasonable fears that MJ is a terrible evil, which just isn't true.  Some people are still hysterical because MJ is (GASP!) legal in some places. 

Besides which, we regulate the heck out of alcohol, and it is still responsible for more deaths, injuries, ruined lives --  you name it.  Government regulation of everything we opt to do in our lives isn't the answer.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 5, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> What we don't need is more government regulation of everything we do.  How about, instead of that, people take responsibility and watch what they are doing??  What an idea!
> 
> Tourists ending up in the hospital with tummy upsets because of MJ isn't exactly a calamity or reason for hysteria.  As SB says above, the MJ use would be noted no matter what the reason for admission.  And before it was legal to use, most people wouldn't have mentioned using it -- now they do, because it's legal to use.  I don't see why this story even made the news at all -- it's just to inflame people's unreasonable fears that MJ is a terrible evil, which just isn't true.  Some people are still hysterical because MJ is (GASP!) legal in some places.
> 
> Besides which, we regulate the heck out of alcohol, and it is still responsible for more deaths, injuries, ruined lives --  you name it.  Government regulation of everything we opt to do in our lives isn't the answer.



Well said.

What about cigarettes? One of the deadliest vices out there, yet they are totally legal, highly regulated yet you can find 8-year-olds puffing away everywhere you go. Sure, they pulled the TV advertising, but everywhere else they're touting the Marlboro Man or how feminine your throat cancer can be. 

Hypocrites. 

Unfortunately, people being people, they will never take responsibility for what they do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> I will say as one of the links mentioned statistics like this in combination with driving while intoxicated statistics shows that otc pot might need more regulation as to content/strength or even availability.



I'd rather have someone who just smoked pot driving on the highway next to me than some idiot texting on their cellphone, or somebody who just kicked back 5 beers, or somebody who just popped their daily mind-altering pharmaceutical prescription pill for anxiety or depression, etc., etc.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 5, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'd rather have someone who just smoked pot driving on the highway next to me than some idiot texting on their cellphone, or somebody who just kicked back 5 beers, or somebody who just popped their daily mind-altering pharmaceutical prescription pill for anxiety or depression, etc., etc.



Absolutely!  But just the same, I'm not getting behind the wheel under the influence of anything.  My days of driving stoned, though few in number, are far behind me.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 5, 2016)

years ago my niece went to the ER after smoking pot, but it had been dusted with PCP. I think that's another reason it should be legalized & regulated.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 5, 2016)

Pot needs to be regulated, especially the seller. You don't necessarily need a prohibition but you need quality controls and consistency for what ever type of pot is being sold. Full disclosure as to what's in the pot, what type of pot it's supposed to be, dates, weight etc like any other product because that other products are legally sold on the open market. Just like restaurant or super market is open to code inspectors so should a pot store. That's production line pot in Colorado, the seller can't treat his product like he's selling to the corner junky and the buyer has to realize they're getting industrial grade pot. There should be limits on potency just like there are limits on content of over the counter medications and limitations on things pesticides, preservatives, filler etc. It needs to be full disclosure along with quality when it comes to otc pot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2016)

There's plenty of regulations in place already, here's Washington for an example.  https://www.leafly.com/news/industry/a-state-by-state-guide-to-cannabis-packaging-and-labeling-laws


*WASHINGTON*

Washington's cannabis labeling and packaging guidelines include the following:


(10) Labels must comply with the version of NIST Handbook 130, Uniform Packaging and Labeling Regulation adopted in chapter 16-662 WAC.
(11) All usable marijuana when sold at retail must include accompanying material that contains the following warnings that state:
(a) "Warning: This product has intoxicating effects and may be habit forming. Smoking is hazardous to your health";
(b) "There may be health risks associated with consumption of this product";
(c) "Should not be used by women that are pregnant or breast feeding";
(d) "For use only by adults twenty-one and older. Keep out of reach of children";
(e) "Marijuana can impair concentration, coordination, and judgment. Do not operate a vehicle or machinery under the influence of this drug";
(f) Statement that discloses all pesticides applied to the marijuana plants and growing medium during production and processing.

(12) All marijuana concentrates and marijuana-infused products sold at retail must include accompanying material that contains the following warnings that state:
(a) "There may be health risks associated with consumption of this product";
(b) "This product is infused with marijuana or active compounds of marijuana";
(c) "Should not be used by women that are pregnant or breast feeding";
(d) "For use only by adults twenty-one and older. Keep out of reach of children";
(e) "Products containing marijuana can impair concentration, coordination, and judgment. Do not operate a vehicle or machinery under the influence of this drug";
(f) "Caution: When eaten or swallowed, the intoxicating effects of this drug may be delayed by two or more hours";
(g) Statement that discloses all pesticides applied to the marijuana plants and growing medium during production of the base marijuana used to create the extract added to the infused product; and
(h) Statement that discloses the type of extraction method, including any solvents, gases, or other chemicals or compounds used to produce or that are added to the extract.

(13) Labels affixed to the container or package containing usable marijuana sold at retail must include:
(a) The business or trade name and Washington state unified business identifier number of the licensees that produced, processed, and sold the usable marijuana. The marijuana retail licensee trade name and Washington state unified business identifier number may be in the form of a sticker placed on the label;
(b) Inventory ID number assigned by the liquor control board's traceability system. This must be the same number that appears on the transport manifest;
(c) Concentration of THC (total THC and activated THC-A) and CBD;
(d) Net weight in ounces and grams or volume as appropriate;
(e) Warnings that state: "This product has intoxicating effects and may be habit forming";
(f) Statement that "This product may be unlawful outside of Washington state";
(g) Date of harvest; and
(h) The board may create a logo that must be placed on all usable marijuana and marijuana-infused products.

(15) Labels affixed to the container or package containing marijuana-infused products sold at retail must include:
(a) The business or trade name and Washington state unified business identifier number of the licensees that produced, processed, and sold the marijuana. The marijuana retail licensee trade name and Washington state unified business identifier number may be in the form of a sticker placed on the label;
(b) Inventory ID number assigned by the liquor control board's traceability system. This must be the same number that appears on the transport manifest;
(c) Date manufactured;
(d) Best by date;
(e) Products meant to be eaten or swallowed, recommended serving size and the number of servings contained within the unit, including total milligrams of active tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), or Delta 9;
(f) Net weight in ounces and grams, or volume as appropriate;
(g) List of all ingredients and major food allergens as defined in the Food Allergen Labeling and Consumer Protection Act of 2004;
(h) "Caution: When eaten or swallowed, the intoxicating effects of this drug may be delayed by two or more hours.";
(i) If a marijuana extract was added to the product, disclosure of the type of extraction process and any solvent, gas, or other chemical used in the extraction process, or any other compound added to the extract;
(j) Warnings that state: "This product has intoxicating effects and may be habit forming";
(k) Statement that "This product may be unlawful outside of Washington state";
(l) The board may create a logo that must be placed on all usable marijuana and marijuana-infused products.

(17) Labels affixed to the container or package containing marijuana concentrates sold at retail must include:
(a) The business or trade name and Washington state unified business identifier number of the licensees that produced, processed, and sold the marijuana concentrate. The marijuana retail licensee trade name and Washington state unified business identifier may be in the form of a sticker placed on the label;
(b) Inventory ID number assigned by the liquor control board traceability system. This must be the same number that appears on the transportation manifest;
(c) Date manufactured;
(d) Best by date;
(e) Net weight in ounces and grams, or volume as appropriate;
(f) If a marijuana extract was added to the product, disclosure of the type of extraction process and any solvent, gas, or other chemical used in the extraction process, or any other compound added to the extract;
(g) Concentration of THC (total Delta 9 and Delta 9 THC-A) and CBD;
(h) Warnings that state "This product has intoxicating effects and may be habit forming";
(i) Statement that "This product may be unlawful outside Washington state"; and
(j) The board may create a logo that must be placed on all usable marijuana and marijuana-infused products.

For more information, please refer to the Washington Administrative Code 314-55-105 for Packaging and Labeling Requirements.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 6, 2016)

Disclosure is good. But Colorado seems to be shorter on some standards. Don't see much on regulating amount or potency per dose. They regulate things like how much acetaminophen in otc Tylenol but don't control something like THC in a single pot dose or joint? Since blood alcohol/legal intoxication is still regulated by the states my guess so will pot potency, labeling etc-for now. Standards seem to vary by state and some states the pot is for medical use only. I see some states don't specify as much. Many say all ingredients must be listed but not all say what chemicals were used to extract other ingredients. The legal pot industry is early in the game but so is regulation.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 6, 2016)

I used to smoke pot.  When I was quite young I got terrific anxiety from it but was also living in a horrible living condition and I know that added to the anxiety. I wasn't diagnosed with an illness that included anxiety until some years later.  I still have anxiety at times (due to an illness I have and not from pot) and haven't smoked it in a few years now.  So the anxiety can just be exaggerated if you already have it.  I have smoked some that really relaxed me, too, some that made me silly and some that made me so hungry!!  If they make it legal where I live I will have some that's for sure.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Well said.
> 
> What about cigarettes? One of the deadliest vices out there, yet they are totally legal, highly regulated yet you can find 8-year-olds puffing away everywhere you go. Sure, they pulled the TV advertising, but everywhere else they're touting the Marlboro Man or how feminine your throat cancer can be.
> 
> ...



But taking responsibility is exactly what won't happen with legalized pot in this day & age. I agree PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY, but in the day and age of excuse abuse we'll wind up seeing the occasional  stoner do something stupid, cry ADDICTION or disease to deflect & be lumped in with those that have cancer or plague to avoid dealing with their lousy decision to smoke or eat pot. (Not to say there aren't some that have serious issues other than a poor choices & lifestyles). Personal choice and responsibility means acknowledging there are potential consequences  and actually dealing with them, not avoiding, deflecting nor making excuses.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

But it's so much _easier_ to avoid, deflect and make excuses - hey, I'm entitled! I'm all _about_ easy ...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2016)

Easy? Hmm. Guess that depends on the circles one travels in. My lifestyle has always been about supporting peeps who are struggling to find a way to survive, cope with enormous personal challenges, and build new lives for themselves. Easy does not factor into that equation.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

So are you saying that it is easier to actually face up to one's problems, rather than extemporize? To actually _work_ on overcoming one's problems, rather than shift the blame to somebody or something else?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2016)

Philly it is not paint by number. Depends on the situation, and the people concerned. For some, the price of  attempting to retrieve or maintain sanity/humanity/life is accepting the reality of their situation, and working through it. For them, extemporisation is a death sentence, of one kind or another. They cannot afford the toxic luxury of blame. So yes, it is easier.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

"Toxic luxury of blame" - have to think about that one for a while.

Thank you.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2016)

You are most welcome, Philly.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 6, 2016)

'toxic luxury of blame' 

Otherwise known as the blame game or the devil made me do it?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> 'toxic luxury of blame'
> 
> Otherwise known as the blame game or the devil made me do it?



Maybe because if you indulge in the game, thinking it a luxury, it becomes toxic? 

I don't know - I blame somebody else.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 6, 2016)

"toxic" seems to be common now a days when it comes to drug abuse, addiction etc. I think it's becoming an over or misused term at this point. I frequently hear " a toxic environment ". I see what Shalimar is saying, deal with issue head on honestly but those are probably the people that actually WANT to deal with their drug/alcohol issues. It's those that abuse the tools & processes ment for someone who actually wants to change their ways or has serious issues.  

The interloping joint smoker would need to admit they messed up if caught driving intoxicated or screws up at work, deal with any penalties & consequences then move on. Since pot is still thought of as a drug or substance as compared to alcohol I think too many will make a leap from misuse/abuse to they need rehab, again to make it seem like they were "sick" and had no control yet made conscience decisions to use pot when or the way they did.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2016)

Who is sham?


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Who is sham?



You, I used a poor abbreviation out of lazyness


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> What we don't need is more government regulation of everything we do.  How about, instead of that, people take responsibility and watch what they are doing??  What an idea!
> 
> I don't see why this story even made the news at all -- it's just to inflame people's unreasonable fears that MJ is a terrible evil, which just isn't true.  Some people are still hysterical because MJ is (GASP!) legal in some places.
> 
> Besides which, we regulate the heck out of alcohol, and it is still responsible for more deaths, injuries, ruined lives --  you name it.  Government regulation of everything we opt to do in our lives isn't the answer.



I absolutely agree Butterfly, we have too many regulations from a nanny government already.  Let's limit what size soft drinks the citizens can buy, they need guidance so they don't become obese.  They could never make common sense decisions on their own.  And of course we all know that obesity is a horrible "disease", nothing to do with personal choices.  

I knew darn well as a kid that cigarettes 'might' cause cancer, my mother constantly reminded me that I shouldn't start as a teen because they were "nails to my coffin" or "cancer sticks", etc.  Granted, both smokers and non-smokers have died from lung cancer.  I made my own choice to start, enjoyed the habit for a certain amount of years, then common sense made me choose on my own to quit.  Hiding the tobacco ads, or posting the current offensive ones they use to scare people these days on the TV, have nothing to do with the individual's decision on if/when to toss aside a habit.

Just like alcohol, another legal thing that can become a bad habit for some.  Of course now, along with obesity, alcoholism is a horrible "disease".  It's a habit of personal choice, end of story!

You're right on target about that article, it's misleading, biased and plays off people's irrational fears.


----------



## Ina (Mar 7, 2016)

When I went to Colorado Springs last September, and being the curious person that I am, I wanted to see just how the state was distributing their MJ.  I mean we were hearing things like people were just walking all around smoke anywhere and anytime. Well that wasn't true.  
To see how the state was actually dealing with this issue I went to a MJ distribution store, and they are defiantly not that easy to find. I found one.  You have to go in with a driver lisence, your auto tag number, and a credit card.  They take your ID, run it as you sit in a lobby, and if you pass the background check, (no warrant or criminal background), you are then escorted into the main inventory section, and their is a person for each buyer who is very well informed on the product. You are asked what ailment you need help with.  Before you leave you are informed as to potency, and just how much to use. That was in addition to the written labels.  It was all very interesting and informative.


----------



## Debby (Mar 8, 2016)

I find it interesting that those who call for the continued illegality of pot are all too frequently, perfectly happy to never mention the evils of alcohol.  Our past PM was like that, being a drinking man himself upon occasion (although apparently he lied about it and thought no one would find out) , but absolutely against the legalization of pot even if there are regulations and controls attached to it.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/0...eer-wine-booze-drinking-photos_n_3935054.html

I'm glad you went and reported back on your experience Ina.  Good to hear a first hand account of what they're doing to mitigate potential abuses.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2016)

Debby, I've often found that there is a wide gap between alcohol and pot consumers. I'm not sure if it's a generational thing - partly - or due to where you grow up or if your parents were hippies or what; I just know it's almost like politics - that you love one and despise the other.

Of course there ARE a few of us middle-of-the-roaders ... we like both.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 8, 2016)

My nephew actually owned a pot store somewhere close to Durango Colorado. I don't know if he still owns it, but he's in South America right now. My fathers side of the family lives in Durango Colorado. I spent my early childhood there. For most of my childhood and early teen years I bounced back and forth from Colorado to Texas. Then at 18 moved to Texas for work and established myself here. I CAN tell you this. ..People were toking up in Durango LONG before it was being done in most other places. If you banned booze all over the rest of most of America and then made it legal in Colorado then the booze related problems would be more in Colorado. It doesn't really change what booze is or what it's effects  are.
I'm not a heavy drinker. I might do it 4 times a year at the very most. I never cared for pot because it makes me feel like gravity is pulling me to the center of the earth  I don't have the  kind of mind that should ever be unleashed with anything lol, so I'm not big on either of them. If I get into a lot of pain later and I discover pot helps...well that might change.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 8, 2016)

Colorado and their breed ban laws, they can keep their pot. Besides I can walk two blocks and save myself air fare


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 8, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Colorado and their breed ban laws, they can keep their pot. Besides I can walk two blocks and save myself air fare



lol ain't that the truth. Monsanto used a patent law to control U.S. corn... uh huh uh huh.....


----------

